# Padilla Maduro Torpedo Cigar Review - Enjoyable Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found this cigar at the bottom of one of my humidors. I believe it was over 2 years old. Nice construction and a perfect cold draw. Once lit the...

Read the full review here: Padilla Maduro Torpedo Cigar Review - Enjoyable Maduro


----------

